# what grain broadhead should i shoot?



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got a 60# diamond bow that i have been shooting 100 grain field tips fairly well with. i was wondering what y'all thought would be best as far as hunting tips go? i'm headed down to del rio the beginning of christmas break if that makes any difference.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you sighted your bow in with 100 grain field tips then you should shoot 100 grain broad heads. There are a lot of good companies that make a good broad head. I shoot Rage 100 grain mechanicals, and Striker G5 100 grain fixed.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Go by your Spline weight*



fishfight said:


> I've got a 60# diamond bow that i have been shooting 100 grain field tips fairly well with. i was wondering what y'all thought would be best as far as hunting tips go? i'm headed down to del rio the beginning of christmas break if that makes any difference.


You need (when hunting) 5 grams of weight (Broad head and arrow combined) for every pound you are pulling. So at a Bare minimum total weight of the arrow/Broadhead is 300 grams(shooting a 60 lbs Bow). If you use this measurement, you will have better penetration to drive that arrow completely thru the animal you whack. When hunting Elk or Bigger, I would use at least 6 grams per lbs you're pulling.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I like a heavy arrow paired with a 100 grain broad head. Use whatever broad head you like as long as it is very very sharp.


----------



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks guys i appreciate the input


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

Good info here:

http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_2.htm

Check out Chapter 2 on arrow weight, and especially Chapter 4 on Front of Center balance. You can come to your own well-reasoned conclusion from there.

MA


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey, welcome to bowhunting. At 60 lbs you can shoot a number of weight heads and get the job done. 

The most important thing is to shoot what flies well for you and what you have sighted in for.

That being said, I like 125 grain heads. Back many years ago when I started, they were the most common and you could find them anywhere.

I like where BIG PAPPA was going, but want to add on to it. I think 5 grains per lb of bow weight is the minumum and not necessarily the optimal. Those of us that shoot trad need every bit of penetration we can get. The rule of thumb is 8 to 10 grains gives you the very best bang for your buck. 

There are also several studies that indicate that a little more weight up front will add to penatration as well. You want to get your balance point a little forward of center. Arrows fly better and go deeper.

The only reason people go light, is to gain arrow speed and to get a more flat flight. Giving them more room for error on range estimation (read long shots). If you are fairly new to the sport (I am guessing) you should keep your shots short anyway, and thus a heavier arrow would do you more good....assuming they are flying well for you.

I know, I know, I didn't even answer your question...I would recommend 125 or heavier, but I would not go below 100....just my opinion.


----------



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

Chunky said:


> Hey, welcome to bowhunting. At 60 lbs you can shoot a number of weight heads and get the job done.
> 
> The most important thing is to shoot what flies well for you and what you have sighted in for.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Arrow balance has become a lost art with the advent of the faster bows we shoot today. Historically an arrow is perfectly balanced if the center of gravity of the arrow is about 10% of the total length of the arrow forward of the physical center of the arrow.

In other words if your arrow is 30" long, take 10% of 30" and that is 3". The physical middle of the arrow would be 15". 10% forward of that would be 12" back from the front of the arrow. Rest that part of the arrow on your finger, and it should balance.

This is from the old school of traditional archery. I have always felt that some of the problem today's compound archers face in "tuning" their bows, especially with broadheads, is that their arrows are not balanced. In the ever ending quest for speed, archers want to put lighter and lighter heads on their arrows to squeeze out that extra 12.789 fps. I doing so they are moving the center of gravity back on their arrow, thus potentially making them less stable.

Don't just disagree. Try it.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am going to add on here, I know you didn't ask, but just trying to help.

When you get your broadheads you need to shoot them and make sure they are hitting where you expect. Some people can tune their bows so that field points and broadheads hit the same. I always had a hard time doing this with my old compound.

I would get my arrows, spin to make sure they were striaght and the broadhead aligned rigth, and then sight in with broadheads. I would practice with the same type I was going hunt with. Then either resharpen or put in new blades.

The point being don't assume a 100 gr field point and 100 gr broadhead will be the same....screw them on and go hunt.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I see your in CS, if your a student up there and might be looking for some weekend work on a cattle ranch please get with me..Thanks

I like 125gr Muzzle Phantoms



fishfight said:


> I've got a 60# diamond bow that i have been shooting 100 grain field tips fairly well with. i was wondering what y'all thought would be best as far as hunting tips go? i'm headed down to del rio the beginning of christmas break if that makes any difference.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I would get my arrows, spin to make sure they were striaght and the broadhead aligned rigth, and then sight in with broadheads. I would practice with the same type I was going hunt with. Then either resharpen or put in new blades.
> 
> The point being don't assume a 100 gr field point and 100 gr broadhead will be the same....screw them on and go hunt.


There has been several times I checked someones arrows w/bh and had them wobble off my finger, but they assure me the head was lined up>>wrong, tuning the head to the arrow is as important as have a tuned bow....WW


----------



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> I see your in CS, if your a student up there and might be looking for some weekend work on a cattle ranch please get with me..Thanks
> 
> I like 125gr Muzzle Phantoms


pm sent!


----------



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> There has been several times I checked someones arrows w/bh and had them wobble off my finger, but they assure me the head was lined up>>wrong, tuning the head to the arrow is as important as have a tuned bow....WW


I am glad that you brought this up wet dream. I am new to anything more than target practice so i have never heard of tuning a broad head to an arrow. 
I'm loving the help folks keep it coming!


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

find a pro shop that you can trust and go there. otherwise you'll spend a lot of money that you could have saved. a lot of it really has to do with your preference. Every single one of these guys have great information. but the main thing to remember is to practice shooting whatever your shooting.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Go with a 75-85, heavy bh's with a light arrow will weaken your spine and change your foc. It's better to go with a little heavier arrow and stronger spine with a lighter BH. At 60 I would look for a total arrow weight around 325-375 grains. That should give you pretty good momentum. KE energy out of the bow doesn't mean anything if it's not transfered down range. Light arrows and heavy BH don't mix very well. 75 MUZZY OR 85 SLICK TRICK would be a good. Total arrow weight don't mean much if it's all on the end ! Makes it hard to tune if you foc is way off.


----------

